# Can't longivety also prevent spam



## TimeHorse (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been a member of this forum for years. Yet you think because I have been lurkning for this long that I might be a spammer? I hate spam. Can't longevity count for something? I need help and I can't post my question without people going "what the hell is he talking about" because I can't provide links. I love TiVo I just wish there was someone who could help me. So sad.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

?
I just looked at all your postings and see no one accusing you of being a spammer.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

MY guess is the post count needs to be above 5 to post a URL.

Sorry, for your issue, but most people that have been on the site for such an about of time usually make more that 5 posts. 

But you are over 5 posts no, so not an issue.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

if it was solely based on time on the board (like 2+ months) then a spammer could make like a dozen accounts, come back in 2 months then spam way


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

TimeHorse said:


> I have been a member of this forum for years.


Not yet.


----------



## TimeHorse (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> Not yet.


Okay, ya got me.  I guess I was thinking of my account on a certain other popular TiVo board with a more blueish motif...


----------

